
Netflix now worth 900x the price they offered to sell to Blockbuster for in 2000 - sharkweek
http://exstreamist.com/netflix-is-now-worth-over-900x-the-50-million-price-tag-blockbuster-rejected/
======
jerdavis
If Netflix had sold, I doubt that today the service would be nearly as good.
There would probably be a better competing service.

